# .38 rounds from a .357



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Is it possible/safe to fire .38 rounds out of a .357? I know this may be a dumb question but I need people responses to this thank you for any comebacks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I do it all the time. Sure is a lot cheaper. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Does it seem to affect your accuracy at all?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

All day, everyday, no issues.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

sirwalleye,
A 357 Magnum handgun is built/engineered to higher pressure tolerances, for that cartridge. The diameters for both .357 Mag. and .38 Spl. casings are simular, but not the same. Therefore the ability to fire both cartridges from a .357 Mag. handgun...but *not* from a .38 Spl. handgun.

It is not uncommon to achieve better accuracy with .38 Spl. ammo from a .357 Mag. handgun. The 38 Spl. cartridge is a slower speed than the .357 Mag. and slower speeds typically improve accuracy.

Bowhunter57


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a .357 revolver with no shorter than a 4 inch barrel? It is not a conceal and carry gun I do backpacking and hiking and want it for an in case something happens in the woods (you never know when a wild animal will get crazy), I will also be using it just to play around with at the range 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Smith&wesson or a ruger would be the better two to look at


Great Lakes Outdoor Supply


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Can't go wrong with the ruger, I'd stay away from Taurus. Everyone I've ever owned gets loose (cylinder) after a few 1000 rounds.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I've had a Ruger SP 101 for several years now and love it. My only advise would be to change the grips.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I really like my S&W 686Plus. It's nice having 7 rounds too. Ruger makes a very good gun also.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Ruger GP100.. Great solid gun that you cant break. 
S&W's are great also but quite a bit more expensive.


----------

